# Symptoms of UTI?



## Aquarius

Poppy just peed on the couch - a small amount but what was surprising was the smell - it was eye watering it was so strong - really concentrated. She's had all the usual access to water all day long - she seems in fine form.

This was so, so strong I am just wondering might she have a uti? plus she would never usually pee inside the house - do I need to get a sample if I bring her to the vets - that should be easy

I do remember hearing that girl puppies can be very prone to uti's - anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## MyLittleCici

Well only a week or so ago I thought Cici has a UTI, I actually posted a question on it to. She kept peeing really small amounts as if its was really hard to pee, she also peed constantly even know nothing came out, and yes she would pee on my floor which she wouldn't normally do. I simply gt a pee sample from her, took it to the vet and they told me the results in a matter of 2 minutes, turns out she didn't have one, it was just because she had just been spayed so her bladder was still bruised. although what I said she was doing are all the signs of a UTI. If I were you I'd go to the vet with a sample just to make sure  If a UTI is left untreated it could really harm your chi. Hope Poppy turns out to be fine just like Cici


----------



## Aquarius

Thanks Chiara - how did you get a sample? my mind boggles at how I would catch one from Poppy!! Yes I think I will definitely get it checked tomorrow - it's night time here.
Glad to hear cici was ok 

Unbelievably she turned one last Friday - I can't believe she is one already!!


----------



## MyLittleCici

Well, Cici has her only little pen thing, it's pretty big, and I put a dog nugi tray in it  the pad in the tray absorbs her urine, so when she peed, I just squeezed the pee into a tub (I know it sounds horrible, it was ha but I didn't mind) Ye it was night time when I noticed Cici's, it's ok to wait till morning I had to  Is poppy going a lot more than normal? that's a big sign of a UTI. Awwww, time goes in so fast, Cici is around 7 and a half months, can't wait till her 1st birthday to bake her a doggy cake and stuff ha


----------



## flippedstars

I know, as mentioned, if they are going a lot, or having accidents, those are two key symptoms, or if she's licking a lot. Is she spayed? Sometimes they can pee more when they are coming into heat, too.


----------



## Aquarius

She's spayed since 6 months - hmmm I don't really notice her going a lot, I leave the back door open most of the day and they are in and out - they only go in the garden so I might have to chase her around with a little dish


----------



## MyLittleCici

ha tht will be hard, good luck!! lol


----------



## Aquarius

It will indeed :coolwink:

I would love some tips if anyone has some?


----------



## MyLittleCici

hmmm, I dnt have a clue since they pee outside. Maybe as soon as Poppy wakes up tomorrow morning, put her in some sort of crate lined with lots and lots of kitchen paper, wait till she pees, and squeeze the pee out of the kitchen paper into a tub haha, messy stuff bt it will work!


----------



## Reese and Miley

That does sound tricky! Good luck, hope you can get her sorted quickly!


----------



## Aquarius

Thanks Katy 

I might try that Chiara - I know when I let her out in the garden first thing in the morning she will go straight away so that might be a good one to try and catch - but if I miss (likely I will  ) I will try crating her and getting it that way.


----------



## jan896

Aquarius said:


> Sso I might have to chase her around with a little dish



a kodak moment for sure....lol.....


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

I actually have practice at this urine catching. I have a very shallow dish I take out with Quigley when I need to get a urine sample. The cleaner the catch the better. I carry him out side and stay as close as possible. Then as soon as he starts peeing I slip the dish under him. (And Jan is right, it's a Kodak moment for sure.) LOL Then I pour what I am able to catch into a ziplock bag. They really don't need very much urine to test what they need to. When he had his UTI he kept having the urge to pee. I thought he was beginning to mark. After a couple of days I could see that it was painful for him to urinate. The vet asked if he had been licking himself more then usual. (He had not, however I guess they usually do clean themselves more then usual) Good luck with the catch.


----------



## KayC

Hi Jane, when Zoey had a UTI she would get as close to me as possible and pee. I turned her pee pad upside down and used a syringe to suck up the urine and put it in a urine cup. I don't know if you use pads at all. Trieste has a great idea as well. I have heard of that method as well. Zoey's had a bit of blood and crystals in it as well so it must have hurt her to pee.


----------



## Aquarius

LOL Jan - yes it would have been worthy of a photograph - it was a beautiful moment - me dishevelled in dressing gown, slippers, hair all over the place chasing Poppy with a treat and a saucer - magic 

But it worked!!!! I just slid the saucer under her mid pee whilst giving her a treat at the same time.

Thanks for the tips Trieste and Kay - luckily I caught it first go or I would have to have tried the other methods 

I brought her to the vet, he checked it and it was clear. But even this morning's sample smelled so strong - maybe I just have a sensitive nose:daisy:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

So glad you were able to get a sample. I have gotten to where I try to take one of Quigley's when I go to the vet. They are still watching him for kidney issues. So I want to be sure his urine is concentrating correctly. Wish I could of seen you following her around holding your treat and saucer. LOL. Priceless....


----------

